

Adobe & Microsoft, sitting in a Tree.  - joubert
http://blog.wilshipley.com/2010/10/adobe-microsoft-sitting-in-tree-w-t-f-i.html

======
garyrichardson
Very entertaining. These type of prediction articles only get better with
time. Truth is stranger than fiction and I bet when the MS/Adobe thing pans
out, it will be a duesy.

Maybe Adobe's CEO will take the helm at MS? Maybe the MS board will use this
as a reason to finally give Steve B the boot? Maybe this will force Apples
hand?

------
slantyyz
The first two thirds are your typical pro-Apple rhetoric. The more insightful
and sensible analysis is in the final third of the post.

A tip to the Apple haters: skip to the bottom of the page, otherwise you'll be
inclined to just ignore the whole post after getting past the first few
paragraphs.

